# أقسام هندسة التعدين والفلزات فى الجامعات العربية.



## alshangiti (23 أغسطس 2014)

أرجو من الجميع المساعدة لا ضافة معلومات عن جميع أقسام هندسة التعدين والفلزات فى جميع الجامعات العربية. ولكم تحياتى.


----------



## alshangiti (23 أغسطس 2014)

١- هندسة التعدين. جامعة الملك عبد العزيز. المملكة العربية السعودية. 

نبذة عن قسم هندسة التعدين


مقدمة
أُنشئ قسم هندسة التعدين عام 1394/1395هـ (1975م) ، وهو القسم الوحيد على مستوى جامعات المملكة ، ويعتبر من التخصصات النادرة والمطلوبة في كثير من الجهات الحكومية والقطاع الخاص. تعتبر هندسة التعدين من أعرق فروع الهندسة حيث استخدمت صناعة التعدين وطبقت أساليب هندسية بديعة في جهودها لاستخراج المعادن واستخلاصها وتقنيتها عبر العصور ، وأضحت صناعة التعدين رائدة ومطورة لكثير من المبتكرات الهندسية قبل تفرع العلوم الهندسية في وضعها الحاضر ، لذا تشكل الآن العلوم الطبيعية والتطبيقات الهندسية وأساسيات الاقتصاد والإدارة جوهر منهج هندسة التعدين.
وكان للمعادن دور هام في ازدهار الحضارات وأفولها ، وتعتبر الآن إحدى الدعامات الرئيسية في تقدم ورفاهية الأمم ، فالصناعات الأساسية والتحويلية المختلفة تعتمد على صناعة التعدين في توفير الخامات المعدنية ، ونظراً لاكتشاف الكثير من الخامات المعدنية الهامة في أرجاء المملكة ، فإن صناعة التعدين مقبلة على مستقبل مزدهر ودور حيوي ، كما أن دورها مطلوب في تحويل الخامات المعدنية الكامنة في باطن الأرض إلى ثروة وطنية ، لذا يتضمن مجال هندسة التعدين أعمال التنقيب عن الخامات المعدنية وتقييم مكامنها من حيث حجمها وتركيز معادنها ، والسبل الكفيلة باستخراجها ومعالجتها بطريقة آمنة للإنسان والبيئة وبأفضل مردود اقتصادي .
قسم هندسة التعدين بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز يبذل كل المساعي لتخريج مهندسي تعدين قادرين على التخطيط واستغلال المشاريع المتصلة بالتعدين والصناعات المعدنية. يبلغ متوسط عدد الطلاب لمرحلة البكالوريوس ثلاثين طالبا ، و ثلاثة طلاب للدراسات العليا و تسعة أعضاء هيئة تدريس.
لقد تم مراجعة وتقييم برنامج الدراسة بقسم هندسة التعدين من قبل هيئة الاعتماد الأكاديمي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا (ABET) في عام ٢٠٠٩م وقد تم اعتماده من قبل الهيئة وحصل على حالة "مكافئ" . يتضمن برنامج هندسة التعدين ثلاثة برامج رئيسية وهي: هندسة المناجم، معالجة الخامات المعدنية، وإدارة واقتصاديات المشاريع التعدينية.بالإضافة أن المختبرات والمرافق التي تخدم هذه البرامج متوفرة مع القدرة على إجراء البحوث الأساسية والمتقدمة فيها.
ولقد قام القسم بخطوات واسعة نحو التطور مع تسارع وتيرة النمو في صناعة التعدين السعودية : وقد وضع القسم خطة للتطوير وقام على تنفيذها لخدمة مخرجات القسم على كل المستويات ، التطور بدأ بتحسين منهج الدراسة باستهداف تنمية المهارات العملية و استخدام الحاسوب لخريجي القسم، و كذلك تم تحديث و تطوير مكونات و أجهزة معامل القسم لخدمة الصناعة النامية و البحث العلمي، وقد بدأ القسم بجمع العديد من الخبرات المميزة من أعضاء هيئة التدريس لخدمة العملية التعليمية . إن تطور قسم هندسة التعدين في السنوات الثلاث الماضية أتى ثماره بتواجد العديد من خريجي القسم في خدمة العمليات التعدينية الكبرى في جميع أرجاء المملكة العربية السعودية.

الرؤية
الريادة والابتكار في علوم هندسة التعدين وتطبيقاته والخدمات المجتمعية.

الرسالة
إعداد الكوادر المتميزة في مجال هندسة التعدين وإجراء البحوث المتقدمة من أجل الاستثمار الأمثل للثروات المعدنية.

أهداف القسم
الأهداف الحالية من البرنامج الدراسي تتضمن قدرة خريجي القسم على:
الانخراط في صناعة التعدين من خلال العمل في مواقع الإنتاج، المجالات الأكاديمية، أو المجالات البحثية.
الأداء المهني, مع القدرة على التكيف مع بيئة العمل التعدينية، التغيير في التقنيات والمهام الوظيفية الموكلة إلية.
إظهار الالتزام للتنمية المهنية الشخصية من اجل تطوير المجتمع السعودي.

الفرص الوظيفية ومواقع العمل
تعتبر فرص عمل مهندسي التعدين متنوعة وعديدة حيث يمكن لمهندس التعدين أن يعمل في المناجم وفي مجال تكسير الصخور وتمهيد الطرق والمساحة السطحية وتحت السطحية ومعالجة الخامات المعدنية وفي عمليات التهوية والتبريد في المنشآت الصناعية السطحية وتحت السطحية إضافة إلى دراسة جدوى المشاريع الصناعية وفي معالجة النفايات والمحافظة على البيئة .

أ‌- المجالات الأساسية لعمل مهندسي التعدين في المملكة
جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
وزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية
هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية
الشركة العربية السعودية للتعدين (معادن)
شركات التعدين المختلفة.
شركة سابك
أمانة محافظة جدة
مصانع الحديد والألومونيا والنحاس والذهب والفضة
مصانع الفوسفات والجبس والأسمنت والملح والزجاج
محاجر مواد البناء وأحجار الزينة
شركات حفر الأنفاق
مكاتب الاستشارات الهندسية
الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد الجوية وحماية البيئة
المدينة التعدينية برأس الزور بالمنطقة الشرقية والتي تحتوي على مجمعات صناعية تعدينية كبرى لصناعة الأسمدة الفوسفاتية وحمض الفوسفوريك ومعدن الألمونيوم ومنتجاته.
شركات تكسير الصخور وإنشاء الطرق والسدود وتدعيم المنحدرات الصخرية
شركة آبار المياه.
ب‌- المجالات الإضافية لعمل مهندس التعدين
وزارة المياه والكهرباء
وزارة الاقتصاد والتخطيط
وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية
وزارة النقل
وزارة الدفاع
مشاريع المطارات الدولية
الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية
الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل وينبع
وزارة الحرس الوطني

الخدمات التي يقدمها القسم للصناعة

ومن الخدمات التي يقدمها القسم لقطاع الصناعة:
تصنيف الخامات المعدنية وأساليب الفصل الكيميائية والفيزيائية المختلفة.
تدريب وتقديم الاستشارات في الخدمات المختلفة الخاصة بمعالجة الخامات المعدنية.
عمليات استرجاع مياه المصانع التعدينية.
تصميم واختيار المعدات المناسبة فى عمليات التكسير، والطحن، وطرق الفصل المختلفة.
دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية الأولية لمصانع تجهيز الخامات المعدنية.
إجراء الاختبارات المختلفة للمواد الصخرية مع إمكانية استخراج وتحضير العينات.
إجراء الاختبارات والقياسات الميدانية.
إعداد التقارير الفنية للدراسات الجيوهندسية.
إعداد الدراسات الفنية الخاصة بتصميم المنحدرات الصخرية وسبل تدعيمها.


موقع. كلية الهندسة. وقسم. هندسة. التعدين. والمقرر. http://mine.kau.edu.sa/Pages-Study-PlanA.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (23 أغسطس 2014)

2- جامعة القاهرة. قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات. 

قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات





نبذة عن القسم :
بدأت الدراسة بالقسم عام 1944 بمسمى قسم التعدين فى تخصصى هندسة المناجم وهندسة البترول ، حيث استقبل بعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى بالكلية (كانت الدراسة في السنتين الإعدادية والأولى مشتركة بين جميع طلبة الكلية) والتحق هؤلاء الطلبة بالسنة الثانية بالقسم وهؤلاء هم الذين أكملوا دراستهم وتخرجوا عام 1947 ويمثلون أول دفعة تخرجت من القسم وكان عددهم 10 مهندسين مناجم و6 مهندسين بترول ، وكان إجمالي عدد خريجي كلية الهندسة - جامعة فؤاد الأول في ذلك العام 227 مهندسا . 

في أكتوبر من عام 1959 بدأت الدراسة فى هندسة الفلزات لبعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى تعدين . وتخرجت أول دفعة مهندسي الفلزات في يوليه من عام 1962 وكان عددهم 22 مهندساً بينما كان إجمالي عدد خريجى كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة في نفس العام 498 مهندسا من جميع التخصصات. 

استمر عدد خريجي القسم من التخصصات الثلاثة في التزايد حتى السبعينيات وكان عدد خريجي قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات في ذلك الوقت يمثل حوالي 10 % من إجمالي الخريجين. ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ عدد الخريجين في التناقص كما حدث مع بعض التخصصات الأخرى نتيجة لمتطلبات سوق العمل بمصر والدول العربية حتى عام 1995 حيث بدأت الزيادة في أعداد الخريجين في تزايد مرة أخري. ويمنح القسم ثلاث درجات مختلفة في تخصصات هندسة المناجم وهندسة البترول وهندسة الفلزات. 

ان خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات (وهو الاسم اللائحي لما يعرف بأسم قسم التعدين) يعملون في الصناعات الأساسية الاستخلاصية والتحويلية التالية : 
* صناعة المناجم والتعدين * صناعة إنتاج البترول * الصناعات المعدنية
وهذه الصناعات جميعا تحتاج نوعا خاصا من العاملين لمواجهة ظروف العمل الغير عادية وهذا ما يعلمه ويتعلم مجابهته خريج قسم التعدين.

التخصصات العلمية الأساسية بالقسم :

أولاً : شعبة هندسة المناجم : لمزيد من التفاصيل
 الجيولوجيا الهندسية والتعدينية والتطبيقية
 هندسة وتخطيط وتكنولوجيا المناجم
 مساحة المناجم
 هندسة تركيز الخامات ومعالجتها
 هندسة وتصميم الأنفاق والمنشآت تحت السطحية
 ميكانيكا الصخور واختباراتها
 التهوية والأمن الصناعي بالمناجم والأنفاق

ثانياً: شعبة هندسة البترول :
 استكشاف البترول
 جيولوجيا البترول 
 حفر آبار البترول والغاز 
 إنتاج البترول والغاز 
 هندسة المكامن البترولية 
 هندسة معالجة وتصنيع البترول 
 مياه جوفية

ثالثاً: شعبة هندسة الفلزات :
 صناعة الحديد والصلب 
 استخلاص الفلزات غيرالحديدية 
 الميتالورجية الفيزيقية 
 تشكيل الفلزات 
 سباكة الفلزات 
 تآكل وحماية الفلزات
 المواد غير الفلزية وتطبيقاته
 تقييم وفحص المواد الهندسية 
 المواد النووية
 الدراسات البيئية

معامل القسم :

أولاً : شعبة هندسة المناجم :
 معامل تجهيز الخامات 
 معمل مساحة المناجم 
 معمل الخواص الضوئية للمعادن والصخور
 المتحف الجيولوجى
 معمل المعادن والصخور
 معمل الكيمياء الغير عضوية (يخدم الشعب الثلاثة) 
 معمل هندسة الصخور 
 معمل التهوية والأمن الصناعى بالمناجم
 معمل الجيولوجيا البيئية


ثانياً: شعبة هندسة البترول :
 معمل سوائل وصخور الخزانات البترولية 
 معمل هندسة استكشاف البترول 
 معمل هندسة خزانات البترول والغاز 
 معمل سوائل هندسة حفر آبار البترول والغاز 
 معمل هندسة إنتاج البترول والغاز 
 معمل الحاسب الآلي (يخدم الشعب الثلاث)

ثالثاً: شعبة هندسة الفلزات :
 معمل الأشعة السينية 
 ورشة القسم (تخدم الشعب الثلاث)
 معمل اختبار المواد واللحام 
 معمل الميكروسكوب الإلكترونى الماسح والتحليل الدقيق للعناصر 
 معمل أفران المعالجات الحرارية 
 معمل هندسة استخلاص الفلزات غير الحديدية 
 معمل معالجة السطوح وهندسة التآكل 
 معمل الفحص الميكروسكوبى وخواص السبائك الفيزيقية (الميتالوجرافيا)

مكتبة القسم :
يحتوى القسم على مكتبة متخصصة فى مجالات تخصص القسم كما تحتوى المكتبة على العديد من الكتب المهداه من السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس وخريجى القسم .


الدرجات العلمية التى يمنحها القسم :
* درجة البكالوريوس والدبلوم والماجستير والدكتوراه فى كل من:
- هندسة المناجم
- هندسة البترول
- هندسة الفلزات

المؤتمرات العلمية والندوات:
يعقد القسم المؤتمر الدولى لهندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات كل 6 سنوات هذا وقد تم حتى الآن عقد 3 مؤتمرات فى أعوام 1993-1999-2005. 
يقوم القسم بالتعاقد علي العديد من المشروعات البحثية التي تتناول عددا من الاستخدامات والتطبيقات التكنولوجية.
كما يقوم القسم بتقديم خدمات استشارية إلى شركات قطاعات التعدين والبترول المختلفة . كما يقوم بدراسة وتحليل العينات الخام والسبائك المعدنية للأغراض الصناعية المتنوعة .
وقد شارك أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالقسم في الدورات التدريبية التى تغطى مجالات هامة فى تخصصات المناجم والبترول والفلزات .


----------



## alshangiti (23 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/CUFE/Departments/MiningPetroleumandMetallurgical/tabid/106/Default.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (29 أغسطس 2014)

كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين (جامعة قناة السويس)
كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين أو كلية البترول أو كلية التعدين وهي أول كلية بترولية في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا


هي كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس (المعمل) والتابعة لجامعة السويس تم تأسيسها في عام 1961 وتخرجت أولى دفعاتها عام 1966 وكانت بدايتها في موقعها الحالي بالمعمل بحي الزيتيات وعقب نكسة يونيو 1967 أنتقلت الكلية بشكل مؤقت إلى شبين الكوم وبقيت هناك حتى عام 1975، عند تأسيس الكلية كانت تحمل اسم المعهد العالي الصناعي للبترول والتعدين ولم تكن تتبع لأي جامعة وفي عام 1975 تم تغيير اسمها إلى كلية البترول والتعدين وتم ضمها لجامعة حلوان وفي العام التالي تم تأسيس جامعة قناة السويس بالإسماعيلية وتم ضم الكلية للجامعة الجديدة تحت اسم كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين ثم تأسست جامعة السويس واصبحت الكلية تابعة لجامعة السويس


اليونسكوعدل


عنيت الكلية باهتمام كبير وكان من أهم صور التبعية المباشرة لمنظمة الثقافة والعلوم (اليونسكو) وفي تلك الفترة زخرت الكلية بخلاصة العلوم الأجنبية والبحوث ووفد للكلية عدد كبير من عظماء صناعة البترول في العالم ومنهم العالم الروسي برسنكو أستاذ الحفر الذي ظل يدرس المادة في الكلية لفترات.


الأقسامعدل


بالكلية خمسة أقسام عادية وواحد بالمصروفات وهى (قسم هندسة الاستكشاف وإنتاج البترول)، قسم هندسة البترول (حفر وإنتاج المواد البترولية)، وقسم التكرير والبتروكيماويات، وقسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد، وقسم هندسة المناجم، وأخيرا قسم الهندسة الجيولوجية (أنشئ عام 1976)، وتفصيلها كالآتي :


قسم هندسة البترول
حيث يحتل حاليا المركز الأول للتنسيق الداخلي للكلية. ويدرس فيه الطلاب أساليب استخراج البترول بدءا من الاستكشاف وانتهاء بالمعالجة الأولية لخامات الزيت والغاز، مرورا بعمليات الحفر واسنكمال الآبار وتطوير الحقول والإنتاج المستحث وأساليب الرفع المساعدة وتحسين المكامن وإدارتها، كما تتضمن تطبيقات التكنولوجيا الحديثة في المجالات السابقة. وخريجو هذا القسم مؤهلون بصفة أساسية للعمل بشركات استخراج البترول في تخصصات الحفر والإنتاج وهندسة المكامن.
قسم هندسة التكرير والبتروكيماويات
و هو أندر التخصصات على مستوى كليات الهندسة جميعا، حيث يدرس فيه الطلاب بتعمق أساليب تكرير خامات الزيت والغاز واستخلاص المشتقات المختلفة، بدءا من استلام الخام ونقله من الشركات المستخرجة وانتهاء بالمعامل الكيميائية المتخصصة، مرورا بعمليات فصل الشوائب والأملاح والمياه ومعالجة تلك المنتجات غير المرغوب فيها وأساليب التخلص منها، وتصميم وحدات المعالجة المختلفة، وإنتاج مشتقات البترول المختلفة كالوقود بكافة أنواعه والبوليمرات بكافة استخداماتها والبتروكيماويات الأولية التي تدخل كمواد خام في صناعات أخرى عديدة كالأدوية والأصباغ واللدائن والمنسوجات، وغيرها الكثير من المنتجات البترولية التي نعتمد عليها في حياتنا اليومية. وخريجو هذا القسم مؤهلون بصفة أساسية للعمل بمعامل التكرير وشركات البتروكيماويات ومصانع الأدوية.


قسم هندسة الفلزات والميتالورجيا
التخصصات الدقيقة المتفرعة من هندسة الفلزات والمواد مثل (هندسة إنتاج المواد الجديدة – هندسة استخلاص المواد وتحضيرها – هندسة اللحام – هندسة فحص واختبار المواد – هندسة التآكل – هندسة المعالجات الحرارية – هندسة تشكيل المواد – هندسة السباكة – هندسة صناعة الصلب - والكثير من التخصصات الأخرى).


قسم هندسه المناجم
المجالات العامة للدراسة في القسم: إلي جانب العلوم الأساسية والهندسية والعلوم الإنسانية والمعارف العامة التي يدرسها طالب الهندسة، تشتمل الدراسة في قسم هندسة المناجم علي مجموعة من الاتجاهات الأساسية المتخصصة في علوم هندسة المناجم والتي يمكن تلخيصها علي الوجه التالي: • تكنولوجيا المناجم السطحية.Technology of Surface Mines الخامات المعدنية التي توجد علي سطح الأرض أو بالقرب منه تحتاج إلي الطرق الهندسية المناسبة والاقتصادية لاستخراج هذه الخامات ومن ثم يقوم الطالب بدراسة الطرق والأساليب العلمية المناسبة التي تؤهله للقيام بهذا العمل علي أكمل وجه. • تكنولوجيا المناجم التحت سطحية Technology of underground mines. أما بالنسبة للخامات المعدنية التي توجد بعيدا عن سطح الأرض فإنها تحتاج أساليب أخرى هندسية مناسبة واقتصادية لاستخراج هذه الخامات ومن ثم يقوم الطالب بدراسة كل الطرق والأساليب العلمية المناسبة التي تؤهله للقيام بهذا العمل علي أكمل وجه. • معالجة الخامات Mineral processing. في هذا الاتجاه العلمي المهم يقوم الطالب بدراسة كل أساليب وطرق معالجة الخامات التي يتم استخراجها وذلك لتصبح ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية, بالإضافة إلي أن هذا الاتجاه يخدم أيضا طرق معالجة المشاكل البيئية المختلفة. • تهوية وتكييف المناجمMine Ventilation and Air Conditioning. يقوم هنا الطالب بدراسة أسس وطرق حل مشاكل عمليات التعدين والوحدات الصناعية للتخلص من الأتربة والغازات السامة وغيرها وذلك بتطبيق العلوم الهندسية المختلفة من ميكانيكا الموائع والديناميكا الحرارية وغيرها. • اقتصاديات وإدارة المناجم Mine Economics & Management. دراسة طرق حساب القيمة والجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروعات التعدينية وكيفية إدارتها بطرقة علمية هندسية سليمة. • المساحة بمختلف أفرعها (Plane Surveying & Topography ,Geodetic Surveying ,Photogrammetry and astronomy Mine.Surveying). يقوم الطالب هنا بدراسة كل أنواع علوم المساحة وكيفية تطبقها وذلك من مساحة مستوية وحساب الكميات والمساحة الجيوديسية والمساحة التصويرية والفلك والمساحة التحت أرضية، ويقوم الطالب بإعداد مشروع متكامل في المساحة. • تفجير وتثقيب الصخور Rock Drilling & Blasting. يقوم الطالب أيضا بدراسة الأساليب الهندسية لتثقيب الصخور وذلك بغرض تكسير الصخور وتفجيرها ويقوم الطالب بدراسة أسس هندسة التفجير لما لها من أهمية كبيرة في مجال التعدين. كما يقوم بدراسة نظرية التفجير والتكسير. • تصميم وحدات المناجم Mine Plant Design. يقوم الطالب بدراسة استخدام الطرق الهندسية المختلفة في تصميم الوحدات المختلفة للمناجم من ماكينات وضاغطات الهواء وغيرها من الوحدات. • إعداد مواد البناء Building Materials and Their Preparations. يدرس الطالب كيفية اختبار مواد البناء وصلاحيتها وكيفية قطع مواد البناء وإعدادها. • تداول الخامات Materials Handling. دراسة طرق نقل الخامات بأنواعها المختلفة مع دراسة كيفية تصميم المعدات واختيار المواد المناسبة. • معالجة الخامات الغير فلزية Processing of Non-metallic Raw Materials. معالجة المواد الخام للصناعات المختلفة (الاسمنت، الأسمدة, الأحماض, وغيرها من الصناعات الهامة). مجالات العمل المتاحة لخريجي قسم هندسة المناجم: ترتبط مجالات العمل لخريجي قسم هندسة المناجم بنفس مجالات الدراسة التي يدرسها الطالب. يمكن لخريجي القسم العمل في المجالات التالية: o تصميم وبناء المشروعات السطحية. Design and build subsurface spaces for shopping, living, working. Design and build hydroelectric projects. Subsurface storage facilities. o تصميم المشروعات التحت سطحية. Design and build subways and underground rail. Design and build tunnels and subsurface highways. o العمل في المراكز البحثية والعمل الحكومي. Work in advanced Research Centers، Government. o تصميم وبناء السدود والخزانات. Design and build dams and reservoirs. o الاستشارات الهندسية. Engineering consulting companies. o النقل والسكك الحديدية ومحطات الطاقة المائية. Transportation companies, Railways, Hydroelectric. o في مجال التعدين. The exploration, recovery and processing of minerals, metals, oil and gas. Finding safer and more economical ways to use fossil fuels. Surface and underground mine design and planning. Environmental aspects of resource engineering. Ascertain the size of ore beds and determine if the ore can be extracted economically and design environmental methods of site reclamation and mine closure. Develop plans for the location of shafts, tunnels and chambers, underground openings, open-pit mines, mine ventilation systems and drainage systems. Supervise mine workers and ensure adherence to safety standards. Specialize as blasting design engineers.


----------



## alshangiti (29 أغسطس 2014)

كلية. الهندسة. جامعة. الخرطوم. 










مقدمة القسم الإدارة العلمية بالقسم الكادر التدريسي بالقسم
المساقات الدراسية بالقسم الفصول الدراسية في القسم






مقدمة القسم:


في عام 1992م ونسبة للنمو الصناعي في البلاد والنقص الحاد في مهندسي الموارد والمعادن على وجه الخصوص أصدر المجلس الاستشاري لكلية العلوم الهندسية توصياته بإضافة قسم جديد للكلية يضم شعب (التعدين / العدانة / البترول ) ، وفي نوفمبر من نفس العام أصدرت إدارة الجامعة قرارا باتخاذ الخطوات الضرورية لإنشاء القسم ، ومع مطلع عام 1993م أجاز مجلس الكلية مقترح إنشاء القسم وعناوين المساقات في الخطة الدراسية للشعب الثلاث المقترحة ، ووافق على تكوين لجنة أكاديمية لتصميم البرامج الدراسية ووصف المساقات في القسم.


لقد عكفت تلك اللجنة على دراسة المشروع والمناهج ونسبة للظروف الاقتصادية أوصى بأن يبدأ القسم بشعبة (معالجة الخامات المعدنية Oredressing Or Mineral Processing ) وأن يترك مجال تخصص هندسة المناجم والمحاجر لقسم المناجم بجامعة الخرطوم ، وتخصص البترول لقسم هندسة البترول بجامعة السودان على أن تنسق الأقسام فيما بينها لدعم بعضها بعضا دراسيا ، وقد استرشدت اللجنة في وضع ضوابط ولوائح ومناهج درجة البكابليريوس في التعدين بمعايير المجلس الهندسي السوداني لضبط المستويات في الجامعات السودانية ، كما استعانت اللجنة بمعايير جمعية أساتذة التعدين الأوروبية ، ولقد أجرى المستشار الفني للجنة والمناهج مقارنة بينها وبين البرنامج المقترح مما ساعد على إدخال بعض التعديلات التي جعلت البرنامج بمستوى رفيع ، وفي مؤتمر تطوير المناهج في الجامعات السودانية الذي عقد في يونيو 1995م برز استخدام معايير اليونسكو المسماة بالمعايير الكافية ( The K Parameters Methods) وقد اخذت اللجنة ولمزيد من الدقة بهذه المعايير.


ولا بد من الاشارة بالتقدير للنصائح والمقترحات والتعديلات العديدة التي أدخلها كل من البروفيسور شو عميد مدرسة المناجم الملكية وسكرتير أساتذة التعدين في أوروبا وأستاذ كرسي التعدين بمدرسة التعدين بالمملكة المتحدة و د. جوشن أستاذ معالجة الخامات المعدنية بنفس المدرسة عند مراجعتهم للمناهج الدراسية مما أضفى عليها الدقة والشمولية.


يأتي افتتاح القسم تلبية للاحتياجات المتوقعة لصناعتي التعدين والبترول ومساهمة جادة في إعداد الكوادر المتخصصة والمؤهلة علميا وعمليا للعمل على استغلال ثرواتنا استغلالا أمثل يساهم في مواكبة التطور التكنولوجي الذي حدث ويحدث في صناعة التعدين والبترول ولتمكين بلادنا من توفير احتياجاتها من المعادن والمواد التي تستطيع بها تحقيق القفزة الانمائية المنشودة من خلال تشييد وتنمية البنية الأساسية في مجالات الطاقة والتعدين والنقل والمواصلات وإنشاء الكباري والخزانات والمنشآت الصناعية والإسكان.


مهام القسم:



الإعداد الأكاديمي والتأهيل الفني للدارسين وبالصورة التي تلائم ظروف بلادنا وتمكنهم من تنمية مواردها وتنفيذ وتسيير مشاريع خطتها الاستراتيجية للتنمية والخدمات.

المساهمة الفعالة بالاشتراك مع الجامعات الأخرى والمعاهد ومراكز البحوث في عمل البحوث العلمية التطبيقية التي تقود لاستغلال أمثل للثروات المعدنية بالبلاد.

الاهتمام بالبحوث العلمية البحتة مع التركيز على البحوث التي تتناول وتعالج المشاكل الفنية التي تواجه الصناعات التعدينية في السودان حاليا ومستقبلا.
ومع الأخذ في الاعتبار لظروف واحتياجات الشركات والمؤسسات العاملة في صناعة التعدين بحاضرها ومستقبلها الواعد تم افتتاح قسم هندسة التعدين في مطلع العام الدراسي 1998/1999م واستقبلت الدفعة الأولى (في الفرقة الثانية ) وبذلك تكون مسيرة القسم العلمية قد بدأت بعون الله نحو تحقيق الأهداف المرسومة له.










الإدارة العلمية للقسم:


توالى على رئاسة القسم السادة :


أ. محمد عكاشة علي (حتى تاريخه)


مجلس الأساتذة:


أ. محمد عكاشة علي رئيسا


د. محمد طالب الله الشيخ عضوا


منسق المشاريع بالقسم:


سكرتير القسم:








الكادر التدريسي بالقسم


م الاسم الدرجة العلمية/الوظيفة الشهادة والاختصاص وبلد التخرج
1	أ. محمد عكاشة علي	رئيس القسم / أستاذ مساعد	ماجستير هندسة تعدين من الكلية الملكية البريطانية 1970م تصميم مصانع معادن.
2	د. محمد طالب الله الشيخ	أستاذ مشارك (منسق التعريب والدراسات العليا بالكلية)	دكتوراة فلسفة من جامعة ميتشجان في الكيمياء وهندسة الفلزات وتقنية الصلب - أمريكا 1975م ، عضو جمعية المعادن والمناجم والمواد الأمريكية ، عضو المعهد الامريكي لهندسة المناجم ، عضو الجمعية العلمية للتحليل بالشعاع الدقيق ، عضو الجمعية الكيميائية الامريكية.
3	محمد عبد الرحيم	مساعد تدريس	بكاليريوس جامعة الخرطوم 1992م
4	مأمون الميرغني بابكر	مساعد تدريس	بكاليريوس جامعة الخرطوم 1999م








المساقات الدراسية


الخطة الدراسية ومتطلبات التخرج:


تستغرق مدة الدراسة لنيل درجة البكاليريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية عشرة فصول دراسية في المتوسط وتتلخص كما هو مبين في الجدول:


متطلبات الجامعة	متطلبات الكلية	متطلبات القسم	المجموع
مساقات مساعدة للتخصص وتكميلية	مساقات التخصص	مساقات اختيارية
عدد المساقات	مناجم 13	12	23	32	1	81
معادن 13	12	23	29	2	79
تنقسم المساقات الدراسية إلى ثلاثة مساقات هي:


أولا: متطلبات الجامعة :


وهي إلزامية ومن المفترض نجاح الطالب في 25 ساعة معتمدة وهي كما يلي:


م رمز المساق اسم المساق الساعات المعتمدة
1 سلم 101 هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (1) 2
2 سلم 102 هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (2) 2
3 سلم 203 هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (3) 2
4 سلم 204 هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (4) 2
5 عرب 101 هـ اللغة العربية (1) 2
6 عرب 102 هـ اللغة العربية (2) 2
7 عرب 203 هـ اللغة العربية (3) 2
8 عرب 204 هـ اللغة العربية (4) 2
9 إنج 101هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (1) 2
10 إنج 102 هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (2) 2
11 إنج 203 هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (3) 2
12 إنج 204 هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (4) 2
13 إنج 305 هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (5) 1
ملاحظة: الأرقام تقرأ من اليسار لليمين وهي كالتالي:
الرقم الأول: السنة الدراسية


الرقم الثاني : المجموعة العلمية


الرقم الثالث : ترتيب المساق داخل المجموعة


ثانيا : متطلبات الكلية


وهذه مطروحة لجميع طلاب الكلية ، ويفترض نجاح الطالب في 46ساعة معتمدة وهذا بيان بها:


م رمز المساق اسم المساق الساعات المعتمدة
1 ريض 101 هـ الرياضيات (1) 4
2 ريض 102 هـ الرياضيات (2) 4
3 ريض 203 هـ الرياضيات (3) 4
4 ريض 204 هـ الرياضيات (4) 4
5 ريض 305 هـ الرياضيات (5) 4
6 ريض 306 هـ الرياضيات (6) 4
7 ريض 407 هـ الرياضيات (7) 4
8 ريض 408 هـ الرياضيات (8) 4
9 فيز 101 هـ الفيزياء (1) 4
10 فيز 102 هـ الفيزياء (2) 4
11 كيم 101 هـ الكيمياء (1) 3
12 كيم 102 هـ الكيمياء (2) 3
ثالثا : مساقات القسم :


وتقسم إلى ثلاث مجموعات


أ- مساقات مساعدة للتخصص وتكميلية:-


يتم طرح هذه المساقات بواسطة قسم هندسة التعدين أو الأقسام الأخرى بالكلية أو أقسام أخرى بالجامعة ، وعلى الطالب النجاح في 46 ساعة معتمدة وهي:


م رمز المساق اسم المساق الساعات المعتمدة
1	هعم 101هـ	مقدمة حاسوب	3
2	هعم 104هـ	برمجة حاسوب	3
3	هعم 102هـ	ميكانيك هندسي (1) سكون	3
4	هعم 103هـ	ميكانيك هندسي (2) حركة	3
5	تعت 101هـ	تاريخ العلوم التقنية	1
6	هعم 205هـ	رسم هندسي (1)	4
7	هعم 206هـ	رسم هندسي (2)	4
8	كتق 201هـ	كتابة تقنية	1
9	هكر 205هـ	مقدمة هندسة كهربائية	3
10	همد 261هـ	ميكانيك المواد (1)	4
11	همد 262هـ	مقدمة هندسة مدنية	3
12	همك 221هـ	مقدمة هندسة ميكانيكية	3
13	همد 263 هـ	مساحة (1)	4
14	همد 363 هـ	مساحة (2)	3
15	همد 221هـ	ميكانيك الموائع (1)	3
16	همد 221هـ	ميكانيك الموائع (2)	3
17	همد 223هـ	علم المعادن	3
18	همك 231هـ	ثيرمو ديناميك (1)	3
19	همك 333هـ	انتقال حرارة وكتلة	3
20	همك 341هـ	ميكانيك الآلات (2)	3
21	همك 313هـ	تقنية ورش	1
22	همد 311هـ	تحليل إنشاءات (1)	3
23 ورش المناجم والصخور	-
ب- مساقات التخصص:


تطرح بواسطة قسم هندسة التعدين وعلى الطالب النجاح فيها إضافة للنجاح في مشروع التخرج ، وهي


مساقات تخصصية مشتركة م رمز المساق اسم المساق الساعات المعتمدة
1	هتع 221	جيولوجيا عامة (1)	2
2	هتع 311	جيولوجيا عامة (2)	3
3	هتع 312	جيولوجيا اقتصادية	3
4	هتع 321	هندسة موارد معدنية	2
5	هتع 322	هندسة مناجم (1) حفر وتفجير الصخور	2
6	هتع 323	هندسة مناجم (2) طرق تعدين	2
7	هتع 324	ميكانيك جيولوجيا	3
8	هتع 325	مبادئ علم معالجة الخامات المعدنية	3
9 هتع 513 جيولوجيا هندسية 3
شعبة المناجم والمحاجر (م) الفرقة الرابعة 10	هتع 411 م	جيولوجيا تعدين	3
11	هتع 412 م	ميكانيك صخور (1)	3
12	هتع 413 م	مسح منجمي	3
13	هتع 414 م	صناعة التحجير	3
14	هتع 415 م	تصميم وإنشاء مداخل ممرات المناجم	3
15	هتع 416 م	تصميم وإنشاء آبار المناجم	3
16	هتع 421 م	ميكانيك صخور (2)	3
17	هتع 422 م	متفجرات التعدين	2
18	هتع 423 م	طرق تعدين منجمي	3
19	هتع 424 م	دعامة مناجم	2
20 هتع 425 م بيئة التعدين 1
الفرقة الخامسة 21	هتع 512 م	معدات التعدين	2
22	هتع 514 م	المناجم المفتوحة (1)	3
23	هتع 515 م	المناجم المفتوحة (2)	2
24	هتع 516 م	مكننة مناجم ومحاجر	2
25	هتع 517 م	اقتصاديات وإدارة المناجم	2
26	هتع 500 م	مشروع التخرج	2
27	هتع 522 م	لوائح وعقود وقوانين التعدين	2
28	هتع 523 م	دراسة جدوى وتقييم المناجم	1
29	هتع 524 م	بيئة المناجم	2
30	هتع 525 م	تصميم المناجم	4
31	هتع 526 م	نقل منجمي	2
32 هتع 527 م الحاسوب والتعدين 2
شعبة المعادن (ن) الفرقة الرابعة 33	هتع 411 ن	درش وطحن المعادن	2
34	هتع 412 ن	ميكانيك الحبيبات	2
35	هتع 413 ن	الفصل الفيزيائي للمعادن	2
36	هتع 414 ن	الفصل المخضل للمعادن	2
37	هتع 415 ن	الفصل الجاف للمعادن	3
38	هتع 416 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر (1)	2
39	هتع 421 ن	الفصل الكيميائي للمعادن	3
40	هتع 422 ن	الفصل الفيزيوكيميائي للمعادن	3
41	هتع 423 ن	بيئة وقوانين صناعة المعادن	2
42	هتع 424 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر (2)	2
43 هتع 425 ن المعالجات النموذجية للخامات المعدنية 2
الفرقة الخامسة 44	هتع 500 ن	مشروع التخرج	2
45	هتع 512 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر (3)	2
46	هتع 514 ن	اختبار طرق استخلاص المعادن والفلزات	3
47	هتع 515 ن	تصميم النموذج لمعالجة الخامات المعدنية	3
48	هتع 516 ن	التصميم الحديث لانشاءات مصانع المعادن	3
49	هتع 525 ن	تصميم لوحات التشغيل	4
50	هتع 522 ن	طرق التحكم في معالجة الخامات	3
51	هتع 523 ن	دراسة جدوى مشاريع المعادن	4
52	هتع 524 ن	اقتصاديات ادارة مصانع المعادن	2
جـ - مساقات إختيارية:


يعرض قسم هندسة التعدين مجموعة من هذه المساقات ليختار الطالب اثنين منها الاول لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة والثاني لطلاب الفرقة الرابعة (معادن) ، وهي مبينة بالجدول التالي:


م رمز المساق اسم المساق الساعات المعتمدة
1	هكر 362	آلات كهربائية	3
2	همك 332	ثرموديناميك (2)	3
3	همك 451	آلات هيدروليكية (1)	3
4	همك 452	تقنية السباكة	3









الفصول الدراسية في قسم هندسة التعدين


الفرقة الأولى الفصل الأول
الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	سلم 101هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (1)	2	-	2	2
2	عرب 101هـ اللغة العربية (1)	2	-	2	2
3	إنج 101هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (1)	2	-	2	2
4	ريض 101هـ الرياضيات (1)	3	2	4	3
5	فيز 101هــ الفيزياء (1)	3	3	4	3
6	كيم 101هـ الكيمياء (1)	2	3	3	3
7	تعت 101هـ تاريخ العلوم التقنية (1)	2	-	1	2
8	هعم 101هـ مقدمة حاسوب	2	2	3	3
9	هعم 102هـ ميكانيك هندسي (1) سكون	2	2	3	3
10 ورش	-	4	-	-

المجموع الكلي


20	16	24	23



الفرقة الأولى الفصل الثاني
الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 سلم 102هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (2)	2	-	2	2
2 عرب 102هـ اللغة العربية (2)	2	-	2	2
3 إنج 102هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (2)	2	-	2	2
4 ريض 102هـ الرياضيات (2)	3	2	4	3
5 فيز 102هـ الفيزياء (2)	3	3	4	3
6 كيم 102هـ الكيمياء (2)	2	3	3	3
7 هعم 103هـ الميكانيك الهندسي (2) (حركة)	2	2	3	3
8 هعم 104هـ برمجة حاسوب	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


18	12	23	21



الفرقة الثانية الفصل الثالث
الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 سلم 203هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (3)	2	-	2	2
2 عرب 203هـ اللغة العربية (3)	2	-	2	2
3 إنج 203هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (3)	2	-	2	2
4 ريض 203هـ الرياضيات (3)	3	2	4	3
5 هعم 205 رسم هندسي (1)	2	4	4	4
6 همد 261 ميكانيك المواد (1)	3	3	4	3
7 هكر211 مقدمة الهندسة الكهربائية	2	3	3	3
8	همد 263	مساحة (1)	3	3	4	4
9	همك 222	علم المواد	2	1	3	3
10 همد 262 مقدمة هندسة مدنية	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


22	18	30	28



الفرقة الثانية الفصل الرابع


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 سلم 204هـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية (4)	2	-	2	2
2 عرب 204هـ اللغة العربية (4)	2	-	2	2
3 ريض 203هـ الرياضيات (4)	3	2	4	3
4	همد 221	ميكانيك الموائع (1)	2	3	3	3
5 هعم 206 رسم هندسي (2)	2	4	4	4
6	همك 231	ثيرموديناميك (1)	2	3	3	3
7 همك223 علم المعادن	2	2	3	3
8 كتق 201 كتابة تقنية	1	-	1	-
9 همك 221 مقدمة هندسة ميكانيكية	2	2	3	3
10 هتع 221 جيولوجيا عامة	2	1	2	2

المجموع الكلي


20	17	27	25



الفرقة الثالثة الفصل الخامس


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 إنج 304هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (4)	2	-	2	2
2 ريض 305هـ الرياضيات (5)	3	2	4	3
3	همد 321	ميكانيك الموائع (2)	2	3	3	3
4	همد 311	تحليل إنشاءات (1)	3	1	3	3
5	همك 341	ميكانيك الآلات (1)	2	2	3	3
6	همد 363	مساحة (2)	2	2	3	3
7	هتع 311	جيولوجيا عامة (2)	2	1	3	3
8	هتع 312	جيولوجيا اقتصادية	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


19	12	24	23



الفرقة الثالثة الفصل السادس


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 ريض 306هـ الرياضيات (6)	3	2	4	3
2	هكر 362	آلات كهربائية	2	-	2	2
3	همك 333	انتقال حرارة وكتلة	2	2	3	3
4	همك 313	تقنية ورش	-	2	1	2
5	هتع 321 م	هندسة موارد معدنية	2	1	2	2
6	هتع 322 م	هندسة مناجم (1)	2	1	2	2
7	هتع 323 م	هندسة مناجم (2)	2	1	2	2
8	هتع 324 ن	ميكانيكا جيولوجية	2	2	3	3
9	هتع 325 ن	مبادئ علم هندسة المعادن	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


17	15	23	23



اختصاص هندسة مناجم ومحاجر



الفرقة الرابعة الفصل السابع


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 ريض 407هـ الرياضيات (7)	3	2	4	3
2	هتع 411 م	جيولوجيا تعدين	2	2	3	3
3	هتع 412 م	ميكانيك الصخور (1)	2	2	3	3
4	هتع 413 م	مسح منجمي	1	3	3	3
5	هتع 414 م	صناعة التحجير	2	2	3	3
6	هتع 415 م	تصميم وإنشاء مداخل وممرات مناجم	2	2	3	3
7	هتع 417 م	تصميم وإنشاء آبار المناجم	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


14	15	22	14



الفرقة الرابعة الفصل الثامن


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1 ريض 408هـ الرياضيات (8)	3	2	4	3
2 إنج 405 هـ اللغة الإنجليزية (5)	1	-	1	2
3	هتع 421 م	ميكانيك الصخور (2)	2	2	3	3
4	هتع 422 م	متفجرات التعدين	2	1	2	3
5	هتع 423 م	طرق تعدين منجمي	2	2	3	3
6	هتع 424 م	دعامة مناجم	2	1	2	3
7	هتع 425 م	بيئة التعدين	1	1	1	2
8	همك 341	ميكانيك الآلات	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


15	11	19	22



اختصاص هندسة المعادن:



الفرقة الرابعة الفصل السابع


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	ريض 407 هـ	الرياضيات (7)	3	2	4	3
2	هكر أو همك	مساق اختياري	2	2	3	3
3	هتع 411 ن	درش وطحن المعادن	2	2	2	3
4	هتع 412 ن	ميكانيك الحبيبات	2	1	2	3
5	هتع 413 ن	الفصل الفيزيائي للمعادن	2	2	2	3
6	هتع 414 ن	الفصل المخضل للمعادن	2	1	2	3
7	هتع 415 ن	الفصل الجاف للمعادن	2	2	3	3
8	هتع 416 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر	1	1	2	3

المجموع الكلي


16	13	20	24
ملحوظة: المادة الاختيارية هي همك 412 أو 451 - هكر 461



الفرقة الرابعة الفصل الثامن


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	ريض 408 هـ	الرياضيات (8)	3	2	4	3
2	انج 405 هـ	اللغة الانجليزية (5)	1	-	1	2
3	هتع 421 ن	الفصل الكيميائي للمعادن	2	2	3	3
4	هتع 422 ن	الفصل الفيزيوكيميائي للمعادن	2	2	3	3
5	هتع 423 ن	بيئة وقوانين صناعة المعادن	2	-	2	3
6	هتع 424 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر (2)	1	2	2	3
7	هتع 425 ن	المعالجات النموذجية للخامات المعدنية	2	1	2	3
8	همك 341	ميكانيكا الآلات (2)	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


15	11	20	23



اختصاص هندسة مناجم ومحاجر



الفرقة الخامسة الفصل التاسع


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	هتع 500 م	مشروع التخرج	-	4	2	-
2	هتع 512 م	معدات تعدين	2	1	2	3
3	هتع 513	جيولوجيا هندسية	2	2	3	3
4	هتع 514 م	المناجم المفتوحة (1)	1	3	3	4
5	هتع 515 م	المناجم المفتوحة (2)	2	1	2	3
6	هتع 516 م	مكننة مناجم ومحاجر	2	-	2	3
7	هتع 517 م	اقتصاديات وادارة المناجم	2	-	2	2

المجموع الكلي


11	11	16	18



الفرقة الخامسة الفصل العاشر


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	هتع 500 م	مشروع التخرج	-	4	2	-
2	هتع 522 م	لوائح وعقود وقوانين التعدين	2	-	2	2
3	هتع 523 م	دراسة جدوى وتقييم المناجم	2	1	1	2
4	هتع 524 م	بيئة المناجم	2	-	2	2
5	هتع 525 م	تصميم مناجم	2	4	4	3
6	هتع 526 م	نقل منجمي	2	-	2	2
7	هتع 527 م	الحاسوب والتعدين	1	2	2	3

المجموع الكلي


11	11	15	14



اختصاص هندسة المعادن:



الفرقة الخامسة الفصل التاسع


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	هتع 500 ن	مشروع التخرج	-	4	2	-
2	هتع 512 ن	تمييز المعادن بالمجهر (3)	1	2	2	3
3	هتع 513	جيولوجيا هندسية	2	2	3	3
4	هتع 514 ن	اختيار طرق استخلاص المعادن والفلزات	2	2	3	3
5	هتع 515 ن	تصميم النموذج لمعالجة الخامات المعدنية	2	2	3	3
6	هتع 516 ن	التصميم الحديث لمصانع المعادن	2	2	3	3

المجموع الكلي


9	14	16	15



الفرقة الخامسة الفصل العاشر


الرقم رمز المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات
نظري	عملي	معتمدة	امتحان
1	هتع 500 ن	مشروع التخرج	-	4	2	-
2	هتع 522 ن	طرق التحكم في معالجة الخامات	2	2	3	3
3	هتع 523 ن	دراسة جدوى مشاريع مصانع المعادن	2	4	4	4
4	هتع 524 ن	اقتصاديات وادارة مصانع المعادن	2	-	2	2
5	هتع 425 ن	تصميم لوحات التشغيل	2	4	4	3

المجموع الكلي


8	14	15	12



















تصميم محمد أسامة عبده - الفرقة الخامسة - قسم الهندسة الكهربائية والحاسوب - أكتوبر 2003م


----------



## alshangiti (1 سبتمبر 2014)

كلية الهندسة جلمعة اسيوط 
http://www.aun.edu.eg/faculty_engineering/arabic/mining/mining_index.php


----------



## alshangiti (7 سبتمبر 2014)

قسم هندسة التعدين جامعة الحسين بن طلال الأردن 

http://ar.ahu.edu.jo/colleges/files/Study plan Mining Eng_Arabic_2010-2011_Final.doc

http://ar.ahu.edu.jo/colleges/Engineering/Mining/Overview.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (12 سبتمبر 2014)

احدث قسم ل هندسة التعدين فى العالم العربية استحدث عام ٢٠١٣ م. جامعة الموصل. العراق 

كلية هندسة النفط والتعدين


تعد كلية هندسة النفط والتعدين من الكليات المستحدثة في سنة 2013. وكان لاستحداثها الصدى الواسع في الأوساط العلمية والاكاديمة على مستوى جمهورية العراق والعالم العربي . تشمل الكلية ثلاثة أقسام هندسية علمية متخصصة في مجالات المعادن والنفط وما يتعلق بهم من طرائق البحث والاستكشاف والاستخراج من مناجم خامات المعادن المختلفة والنفط والغاز في الطبيعة. وفتحت الكلية هذا العام ابواباها لتستقبل الطلبة خريجو الدراسة الاعدادية بفرعها العلمي وبمعدلات لاتقل عن 94.2 %. وكان الكادر التدريسي لهذه الكلية من اقسام ومراكز كليات جامعة الموصل وممن لهم الكفاءة في تدريس فقرات المناهج الدراسية المختلفة في اقسامها الثلاثة. كما تتميز هذه الكلية باعداد مهندسين بمجالات مختلفة لمناجم المعادن المختلفة والنفط والغاز.


أقسام الكلية هي:-


1. قسم هندسة التعدين


2. قسم هندسة المكامن النفطية.


3. قسم هندسة تكرير النفط.


الرؤية


يعتبر العراق من البلدان النفطية العظمى ، احتياطيا ارضه يطفو على مكمن للنفط انه ثاني احتياطي في العالم ، ولإنتاجه صدى وتأثير قوي في وللأسواق النفطية العالمية . النفط ثروة وطنية رئيسية يرتكز عليه اقتصاد العراق ومصدر الحياة للعراقيين. وقد تجلى هذا كله بتبني جامعة الموصل استحداث كلية هندسة النفط والتعدين وفي هذا المنطلق تسعى الكلية ان تكون متميزة محليا عربيا وعالميا عن طريق الحصول على الاعتماد الاكاديمي الدولي لجميع برامجها التعليمية وفي كل اقسامها ، ويتم فيها منح الشهادات الاولية والعليا وبناء علاقة تبادل مع جامعات دولية وشركات نفطية عالمية للوصول الى مستويات عالية من الاداء لا عضاء هيئة تدريس والطلبة. ومن اجل تأهيل كوادر هندسية نفطية قادرة على استخدام التتقنات والاجهزة المتطورة وزجهم في الحقول النفطية ليساعد على زيادة الانتاج وامناءعلى ثروتهم الوطنية .


الرسالة


من اولويات كلية هندسة النفط والتعدين تأهيل كوادر هندسية متقدمة في مجالات استثمار الثروات الطبيعية للبلد مثل النفط والمعادن الطبيعية الاخرى للارتقاء بهندسة النفط والتعدين الى مستوى العلوم المتقدمة ليحظى باهتمام المجتمع بكل شرائحه بانها مؤسسة نفطية رائدة قادرة على تهيئة كوادر هندسية للعمل في جميع مجالات النفط ولضمان استثماره بشكل امثل وتامين تطوير ملاكات التدريسية والطلبة و من خلالهم المحافظة على استمرارية الانتاج وتحسين النوعية وزباده الانتاج وتسويقه للأسواق العالمية .


اهداف الكلية


العمل على تعريف المجتمع بأهمية النفط بوصفها ثروة وطنية رئيسية يدعم اقتصاد البلد.


تحسين قدرات الطلاب وتنمية قابليتهم في التفكير التحليل الابداعي .


توفير مناهج دراسية واساليب وطرائق تدريس حديثة والتطوير الدائم لها يضاهي التطورات العالمية


من خلال المناخ التعليمي التربوي التثقيفي المتكامل زرع القيم الاخلاقية السامية والروح الوطنية العالية .


اعداد وتأهيل مهندسين نفطين بشكل جيد يتناسب مع المسؤوليات التي تنتظرهم في مواقع العمل من توضيحهم الدور والمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقهم في تنفيد خطط التنمية في البلد.


تقدم المشورة العلمية للمؤسسات والهيئات ذات العلاقة بتكنلوجيا النفط والتعدين وتقناتها من خلال المكتب الاستشاري العلمي للكلية.





شعار الكليّة


الشعار تضمن الاتي:


1. الشعار اخذ نموذج شعار جامعة الموصل كاساس له


2. اللون الازرق يدل على لون شعار جامعة الموصل


3. اللون الأصفر يدل على الذهب احد المعادن الثمينة


4. اللون النفطي يدل على لون النفط الخام


5. الكتاب يدل على المعرفة


6. البرج على الكتاب يدل على برج استخراج النفط


7. صورة الثور المجنح يدل على البعد التاريخي لمدينة الموصل


8. سنة تاسيس الكلية بالتقويم الهجري والميلادي





9. اسم الكلية باللغتين العربية والانكليزية.


----------



## alshangiti (12 سبتمبر 2014)

( قسم هندسة التعدين ). يتبع. 


نبذة عن القسم:




بدأت الدراسة بالقسم عام 2013-2014 باسم قسم هندسة التعدين فى تخصص هندسة المناجم والتعدين ، حيث استقبل بعض الطلبة من خريجي الدراسة الاعدادية للعام 2012-2013 بمعدل (94%) على اقل تقدير والتحق هؤلاء الطلبة بالسنة الأولى بالقسم سيمثلون أول دفعة لتتخرج من القسم وكان عددهم (21)طالبا. 


ان خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات (وهوالاسم اللائحي لما يعرف باسم قسم هندسة التعدين) يعملون في الصناعات الأساسية الاستخلاصيةوالتحويلية التالية:





* صناعة المناجم والتعدين * صناعة إنتاج البترول * الصناعات المعدنية





وهذه الصناعات جميعا تحتاج نوعا خاصا من العاملين لمواجهةظروف العمل الغير عادية وهذا ما يعلمه ويتعلم مجابهته خريج قسم التعدين.








الرؤية:





رؤيتنا تتمثل في ان يكون قسم هندسة التعدين قسماً حيو ياً يتبنى برنامجاً أكاديمياً وبحثياً متميزاً، يحقق التميز التعليمي والبحثي على المستويين الوطني والعالمي وذلك بتقديم خدمات اكاديمية ونشاطات بحثية بمهنية عالية من خلال القسم وأعضاء هيئة التدريس والطلبة.





الرسالة:





رسالتنا تتمثل في تخريج مهندسي تعدين ومعادن حاصلين على مستوى تعليمي متميز يعكس المستوى التقني الحديث والذي يؤهلهم للدخول مباشرة في مجالات مهنة هندسة التعدين والمعادن أو لإكمال دراستهم العليا.








الأهداف:





تدريب وتأهيل طلبة لديهم القدرة بعد التخرج كمهندسي تعدين على تحقيق الاهداف التالية:





1. القدرة على تطوير مهاراتهم التقنية والشخصية من اجل التكيف مع المستجدات التكنولوجية التي تواجههم في حياتهم المهنية.


2. القدرة على القيام بالواجبات المناطة بهم بمهنية عالية تلتزم بالقوانين والأنظمة السارية وأخلاقيات المهنة.


3. القدرة على مواصلة دراستهم العليا في هندسة التعدين او في اي مجال آخر ذو علاقة بمجال تخصصهم.


4. القدرة على توظيف مهاراتهم في الاتصال والعمل الجماعي والقيادة لخدمة مهنتهم.


5. الإدراك الكامل للدور الهام الذي يقوم به مهندس التعدين للمحافظة على صحة وسلامة المجتمع من خلال المحافظة على البيئة وتطبيق أنظمة السلامة أثناء العمل.


الاستثمار الأمثل للثروة المعدنية ودعم الاقتصاد الوطني من خلال رفد القطاع الصناعي والشركات التعدينية ذات العلاقة بكوادر متخصصة مؤهلة وقادرة على :
· تطبيق المفاهيم العلمية والهندسية في حل المشاكل الهندسية التي تواجههم .


· تصميم وإجراء التجارب الهندسية وتحليل نتائجها .


· تصميم وتنفيذ الأنظمة الهندسية التي تحقق الأهداف المرجوة بشكل فعال .


· العمل مع الجماعة وبروح الفريق وعلى الاتصال والقيادة.


· إدراكهم لأخلاقيات ومسؤوليات المهنة.


الاهتمام بالتعليم المستمر في تطوير مهاراتهم.


التخصصات العلمية الأساسيةبالقسم:








· الجيولوجياالهندسية والتعدينية والتطبيقية


· هندسة وتخطيط وتكنولوجيا المناجم


· مساحةالمناجم


· هندسة تركيز الخامات ومعالجتها


· هندسة وتصميم الأنفاق والمنشآتتحت السطحية


· ميكانيك الصخور واختباراتها


· التهوية والأمن الصناعي بالمناجم والأنفاق


· جيولوجياخامات المعادن


· جيولوجياالبترول


· حفر آبار البترول والغاز


· مياه جوفية


· استخلاص خامات المعادن الفلزية والافلزية


· معالجة الخامات المعدنية التطبيقية


· تشكيل وسباكة الفلزات


· تآكل وحماية الفلزات


· المواد غير الفلزية وتطبيقاته


· تقييم وفحص المواد الهندسية





· الدراسات البيئية


----------



## alshangiti (20 سبتمبر 2014)

قسم هندسة التعدين. جامعة الطفيلة. الأردن. 

http://ttu.edu.jo/index.php/ar/natural-resources-study-plan/mining-study-plan


----------



## alshangiti (8 أكتوبر 2014)

http://ttu.edu.jo/index.php/ar/natural-resources-study-plan/mining-study-plan

جامعة الطفيلة التقنية. - قسم هندسة التعدين.


----------



## alshangiti (8 أكتوبر 2014)

كلية الهندسة - جامعة الأزهر. 
قسم هندسة التعدين والبترول. 

http://ar.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/كلية_الهندسة_جامعة_الأزهر


----------



## احمد فتح الرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ايضا هنالك قسم هندسه التعدين جامعه النيل الازرق ـالســــــــــودان
وتم انشاء هذاء القسم بناء علي موقع الجامعه حيث تقع في منطقه غنيه بخامات المعدنيه
وتخرجت اوووووووول دفعه من هذا القسم هذا العام ...


----------



## alshangiti (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا اخى احمد فتح الرحمن. على المعلومة. وأتمنى ان اضافة معلومات اكثر عن القسم. وشكرا.


----------



## alshangiti (9 يناير 2015)

الإخوة الأعزاء. 

ارجو اضافة اى قسم للتعدين فى الجامعات العربية. ولكم تحياتى.


----------



## Enad ss (24 فبراير 2015)

يعطيك الف عافية مهندس يحيى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا بدرس فى جامعه فيينا
و عندى معلومات عن جامعات التعدبن البترول فى المانيا و سويسرا و النمسا لو حضتك تحب 
اطرحهم


----------



## alshangiti (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرًا اخت رحمة ويسعدنى اضافة اقسام التعدين فى كل من ألمانيا وسويسرا والنمسا.


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (18 أبريل 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]University of Leoben/ Austria
([/FONT]Studies for Winners[FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
​
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*University of Leoben*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], in the town of Leoben, Austria, is the country's university for mining, metallurgy and materials.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]It was founded on 4 November 1840, as the [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Steiermärkisch-Ständische Montanlehranstalt_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] in Styria, Austria's mining region. In 1848 Peter Tunner relocated the university to the nearby town of Leoben, where it is still located today. That year the university had a mere 48 students enrolled.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Montanuniversität currently offers eleven bachelor's programmes, 14 master's programmes and corresponding PhD programmes.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nowadays the Montanuniversitaet Leoben offers the following study programmes (Bachelor and Master(

[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mineral Resources Engineering [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Metallurgy [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mechanical Engineering [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Polymer Engineering and Science [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Materials Science [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Applied Geosciences [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Industrial Environmental Protection, [/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Waste Disposal Technology and Recycling [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Petroleum Engineering [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Industrial Logistics [/FONT] ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Industrial Energy Technology (only Master programms [/FONT]​
 [h=1]_Undergraduate Studies_[/h]​
Montanuniversität occupies a special place in Austria's educational landscape, thanks to its unique focus. ​ The courses it offers focus on the *value-added chain*. This starts with the *location and extraction* of raw materials (e.g. ore, gold, crude oil). The cross-faculty course in "Industrial Energy Technology" looks at how *energy *can be prepared and used efficiently for industrial processes. ​ The raw materials provided are then further processed into various *materials* (iron, copper, aluminium, plastic and much more), in order to create a finished *product *(e.g. car, mobile phone etc.).​ *Industrial logistics* links the various sectors within the value-added chain.​ This cycle ends with the disposal of a product or its *recycling *and reuse, which falls under the subject of industrial environmental protection.​ 
​ 
​ [h=1]_Graduate Studies_[/h]
​ The master's programmes expand on the specialist knowledge learned in the bachelor's programmes, giving you more in-depth expertise and ending with a master's thesis. Masters programmes at Montanuniversität Leoben take either three (90 ECTS ) or four semesters (120 ECTS), depending on the subject. You can then start a PhD programme (six semesters, 180 ECTS).​ All graduate programmes give you the academic title "Diplomingenieur". The decision on the award of the academic title will be issued in both English and German. The corresponding international academic title is "Master of Science".​ Conditions may be set if you are admitted for a master's programme while still undergoing a bachelor's programme at Montanuniversität Leoben that you have not yet completed. The Registrar's Office is your point of contact for course admissions.​ 
​ Official website​ http://www.unileoben.ac.at/en/2765/​ ​ ​


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (18 أبريل 2015)

*معلومات عن التعليم العالى فى النمسا *


*بداية العام الدراسي*

*تبدأ السنة الدراسية في 1 اكتوبر وتنتهي في 30 سبتمبر من العام الذي يليه ، حيث يبدأ الفصل الشتوي في 1 أكتوبر وينتهي في 31 يناير، والفصل الصيفي يبدأ في 1 مارس وينتهي في 30 يونيو من كل عام. بعض المعاهد لديها أستثناءات خاصة بالنسبة لبداية الفصل الصيفي. ومع بداية الفصل الدراسي تبدأ الأنشطة الدراسية والبرنامج الدراسي*

*الرسوم الدراسية*


*رسوم أولية: لاتوجد*
*رسوم سنوية: للطالب النمساوي18,70 يورو وللطالب الأجنبي 382,06 يورو *

*طريقة إجراء الامتحانات*

*امتحانات قبول: حاليا فقط في بعض الاختصاصات كالطب البشري وطب الاسنان و الطب البيطري وعلم الوراثة وعلم النفس *
*امتحانات تكميلية: إمتحان لغة ألمانية، إمتحان لغة لاتينية، وفي بعض الحالات تطلب إمتحانات تكميلية في الفيزياء، الكيمياء والأحياء، أن نص خطاب القبول عليها..*
*امتحانات مرحلية: لا يوجد، عندما تكتمل امتحانات المواد الدراسية المقررة لكل مرحلة تعتبر المرحلة منتهية، وتصدر الكلية شهادة شاملة لتلك المرحلة.*
*امتحانات أخرى: توجد امتحانات أولية للقبول في التمارين العملية (المختبرية) في بعض المواد حسب أعلان الكلية.*

*القبول و التسجيل*

*الشروط العامة للقبول في الجامعات*

*ان يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية على ان تكون معادلة للشهادة النمساوية، أو أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على هذه الشهادة من احدى المدارس أوالمعاهد المعترف بها

**ينبغي أن تؤهل الشهادة الأجنبية المقدمة للحصول على قبول في احدى جامعات النمسا او معاهدها العليا ( شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها) صاحبها للإلتحاق بنفس الفرع الدراسي في إحدى جامعات الدولة التي حصل فيها على الشهادة المذكورة.*
*
أن يكون ملماً إلماما كافيا باللغة الألمانية.*
*بالنسبة للدراسات العليا (الدكتوراة) باستثناء الطب ، فعلى الخريجين المتقدمين لمثل هذه الدراسات في النمسا أن يكونوا حاصلين على شهادة تخرج جامعية معتمدة.*
*إكمال المواد والدروس المطلوبة من حاملي الشهادات الثانوية من رعايا الدول غير الأعضاء في الاتحاد الأوربي، الذين لا تعتبر شهاداتهم معادلة للشهادة النمساوية.*
*أن تكون الوثائق المطلوبة كاملة حسب الشروط وغير ناقصة ومترجمة، ومصدقة حسب الأصول من السفارة النمساوية في بلد الطالب في حالة وجود معاهدة ثقافية بين النمسا والبلد الأصلي، يكفي أحيانا تصديق الوثائق بصيغة مبسطة وفي أحيان أخرى يعفى الطالب (من التصديق)*
*لا تمدد فترة التقديم*

*مواعيد القبول في الجامعات*

*تقرر كل جامعة فترة التسجيل والقبول الخاصة بها ، على أن تستمر 4 أسابيع على الأقل من تاريخ بداية الفصل الدراسي. أقصى موعد لتقديم طلبات القبول 1 سبتمبر بالنسبة للفصل الشتوي أو 1 فبراير بالنسبة للفصل الصيفي من كل عام دراسي*
*فترة التقديم إلى جامعة فيينا من 2 يوليو - 1 سبتمبر للفصل الشتوي وحتى 1 فبراير للفصل الصيفي*
*فترة التقديم إلى جامعة جراتس على مدى السنة ولغاية 1 سبتمبر للفصل الشتوي*
*فترة التقديم إلى جامعة أنسبروك حتى 1 سبتمبر للفصل الشتوي ، و 1 فبراير للفصل الصيفي*

*إجراءات القبول *

*مراسلة عمادة القبول في الجامعة للحصول على إستمارات التقديم ( او حاليا عن طريق مواقع الجامعات على الانترنت)!*
*تقدم الأوراق إلى عمادة القبول مع باقي الوثائق والشهادات المطلوبة حتى موعد أقصاه 1 سبتمبر للفصل الدراسي الشتوي وحتى 1 فبراير للفصل الدراسي الصيفي*
*قرار القبول يرجع لصلاحيات رئيس الجامعة*
*تحدد رئاسة الجامعة المواد الدراسية المطلوبة لمعادلة الشهادة الثانوية الأجنبية لتساوي الشهادة النمساوية*
*يبلغ المتقدم خطيا بقرار القبول من رئاسة الجامعة*
*تهيئ الجامعة للطالب الأجنبي المقبول فيها مقعداً في الكلية التحضيرية لتعلم اللغة وإكمال المواد المطلوبة*
*تحدد الجامعة للطالب المقبول مواعيد لتقديم امتحانات اللغة الألمانية وباقي المواد الدراسية المطلوبة*

*الوثائق المطلوبة للتسجيل *

*1- وثيقة تثبت **بأن الشهادة الثانوية العامة للطالب تؤهله للدراسة بنفس الفرع في إحدى جامعات الدولة التي حصل فيها على الشهادة المذكورة*
*2- **طلب القبول - يمكن الحصول عليه عن طريق مواقع الجامعات على الانترنت - كما ان اغلب الجامعات تمكن الطلبة من تقديم الطلب مباشرة عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الانترنت مثال على ذلك ( جامعة فيننا : https://www.univie.ac.at/vorzul/Ente...1E5D22?lang=en*
*3- **شهادة الثانوية مترجمة للغة الألمانية ومصدقة من قبل السفارة النمساوية في بلد الطالب*


*ملاحظة*
*يوجد تأمين صحي ومواصلات عامة مخفضة للطلاب*
​


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (18 أبريل 2015)

اتحاد طلاب جامعه ليوبن للتعدين 
http://www.oeh-leoben.at/en/


----------



## alshangiti (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا اخت رهام على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

